# Extractration of Foreskin from Bathing suit



## aguelfi (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a child who is uncircumcised who's foreskin got stuck in the netting of his bathing suit.  The doctor was able to remove the netting w/ forceps and scissors w/out difficultly.  
Would this be coded as just and E/M office visit or is there code for this?  I don't really think this qualifies as a foreign body/removal.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## rharmon (Jun 19, 2008)

coded as an office visit


----------



## dawndi67 (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree code only the office visit. I see this just like a ring removal from finger.

Dawn


----------



## jennybr36 (Jun 24, 2008)

could possibly qualify as manipulation of foreskin. check your cpt


----------



## jennybr36 (Jun 24, 2008)

could possibly qualify as foreskin manipulation. check your cpt


----------



## dmaec (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't think it qualifies for manipulation of foreskin code 54450 - that's whole different procedure (and reason for it).  Code the E/M level - (poor little boy, how traumatic for him!)


----------

